# Help Me Decide



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Handle finish*​
*What should I do ?*

Leave it as is3371.74%Glossy black817.39%Meh, who cares, it's only Hrawk510.87%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I really cant decide what to do with the handle on this slingshot.

I'm torn between two choices.

1) Leave it as it is for that 'aged rustic' look.

or

2) Nice dark glossy black for the highest level of contrast and perhaps a bit of a 'tacticool' look.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I say one of each... so since you have to make another one.. leave this one as is, and start the new one ASAP










LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Leave as is....nice


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My opinion.... Leave it as is or maybe use some sort of satin clear coat (i.e. satin spar urethane).

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I voted "meh, who cares" just because you gave me the opportunity but I think you should leave it.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leave it, but I'd like to see it in black too, so I'm with LGD.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the old wood look . Looks like a fine old knife handle. Keep it as is.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

As it is. Maybe a nice coat of beeswax.

Edit: I just relised that awesome polish! awesome stuff man. It's all about the details


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Whatever you did with that piece so far, you nailed it, it looks great.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a new wood stain I picked up the other day called 'Japan Black'.

Not sure the exact difference between normal black but it seems to have a bit of a brown tone to it.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I like it, leave it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Send it to me, I'll make the official decision.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I say one of each... so since you have to make another one.. leave this one as is, and start the new one ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Leave it as is. Gloss black for arcade cabinets, wood look for slingshots.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Leave it as is, looks like a highly polished rustic weapon with the handle that colour


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the look of all & every timber so I voted leave it... but as I mentioned yesterday, a pistol grip in the black stain would be great...


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Hard to tell, send it to me for a closer look.









I agree with most,leave it as is, looks great. One in black would also look great as well

Bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No doubt in my mind. Go with the glossy black. It will be absolutely stunning. There is no use giving a rustic look because there really isn't anything rustic about that slingshot. It is sophisticated.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I voted black becouse i want see another version









The pistol grip is cool







http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15989-koonius-mbbs/


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Liv it as is it looks like somting the aragorn will us against some ugly orcs..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it is perfect as it is but I can't lie. I would love to see the handle in gloss black.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

If you make another one a micarta handle would make it pop!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well thanks everyone for the input.

I decided to go black with this one as I had already put some stain on it and the wood was pretty booring to be honest.

Next one I start I'll pick something more exotic for the handle. Maybe some bubinga, red gum or red ironbark.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats stunning Hrawk! was gonna be nice either way

and your polishing work is mindblowing mate


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That really is awesome!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> thats stunning Hrawk! was gonna be nice either way
> 
> and your polishing work is mindblowing mate


Thanks man, I appreciate the compliment.

It's actually much easier than people think, well, if you have a buffer that is.

Sand to 600
Buff with a stitched cloth wheel and Tripoly compound (general purpose)
Buff with a loose leaf cloth wheel and a SSX compound (aluminium / stainless)


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Even tho I voted for leave it as it is, I have to admit, I like it better now!
Now that I have finally made a mistake, I feel a load has been lifted from my shoulders.
T'was a burden being right all the time.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like X2


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Bling It Out!! Next one satin finish both wood and metal


----------

